# Short Tai Chi Clip



## Dronak (Jun 25, 2006)

I was looking around tonight and liked the things in this area, but didn't have any videos of myself.  The only videos I have are from one of our club's last training sessions, and that's usually focused on the teacher, not the students.  So while the impulse was strong and before the novelty of the idea wore off, I made a video.

It's probably not that great, for multiple reasons.  I've gotten lazy and haven't practiced in a while (I really ought to start up again).  I used a cheap web cam in my room to record the video.  And I used Windows Movie Maker to edit/make the file I uploaded, saving it in a small size format.  Still, it's something to look at, so enjoy.  

The clip is of the Grasp the Bird's Tail combination of Yang tai chi -- the ward off, rollback, press, push a.k.a. peng, lu, ji, an postures.  I recorded from the start of the form since this appears very early on, then trimmed it from the end of Flying Obliquely to just before Single Whip.

File URL:  http://rapidshare.de/files/24043082/taichi_bird.wmv.html
Size:  180KB
Format:  WMV
Duration:  32 seconds

There are some limits to free file storage on RapidShare, but I think this will be sufficient for now.  If there's actually interest in keeping it up, I'll work on a more permanent storage method later.


----------

